# Profile trouble



## virgo53 (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeff,

Been gone a while, re=logged in and tried to update my profile.

I think my link to update from the site is outdated since I keep gewtting "connection trouble" everytime I hit save

I can't change things.

Also my back button doesn't work on this site only.

I have to select forume and select edach thread individually every time

Any help? Clues?

My email can't be updated.

Mike = Virgo


----------



## roller (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sure that one of these very smart Mods will be along shortly to help you...


----------



## sqwib (Aug 29, 2011)

I had trouble with not being able to click on any page after 1 when checking new posts.

I logged off cleared my temp files and rebooted my computer,worked after that. Not sure its what I did or not.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2011)

Mike I looked and didn't see anything wrong with your account you should be able to click on "My Profile" then "Edit Community Profile" or "Edit Account Details" and change what you want to then hit "save" at the bottom of the page. If you continue to have problems with it send me a PM and I'll see if I can get some better answers or change it myself for you


----------



## virgo53 (Sep 10, 2011)

That worked, Micro-Slimed again, Thanks for the idea.


----------

